# Undervolt an i7-9750h with throttlestop 9.4



## goopunch (Aug 31, 2021)

Hi all,

I previously had great success with Throttlestop as seen here









						Undervolt an i7-9750h with throttlestop
					

I'm a little confused with Throttlestop and was hoping for some help  I should start by saying that thus far, I've had no issues with overheating on my computer. I've got a 2019 Clevo PB71 with an rtx 2070 gpu and have been very satisfied with its performance and cooling. WIth summer coming up...




					www.techpowerup.com
				




I did a fresh install of windows recently and with the new version of ThrottleStop I am getting a little confused as to whether my settings are the same, mainly with regards to TPL. The first four pics are of my current settings and the final four pics are of my former settings which I found success with.

It's basically the new formatting of TPL on 9.4 that is throwing me off a little bit so any help would be most welcomed.

Thanks

Edit:

Having done a little bit more experimentation, I'm trying to correct the throttling that occurs here in the final picture


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 1, 2021)

Some users wanted to be able to run ThrottleStop without it automatically making any changes. Old versions of ThrottleStop used to fix things automatically. In the ThrottleStop 9.4 TPL window, you will have to tell ThrottleStop what you would like it to do.

If you want ThrottleStop to manage your turbo power limits, you need to clear the Disable Control box. Your screenshot shows that this is checked so clear that box.

Your computer is using Speed Shift Technology so I would check the TPL window - Speed Shift box.

Your final screenshot shows that the MMIO PL1 power limit is set to 55. To fix this problem, check the MMIO Lock box. Multiple power limits are not necessary. The Lock box takes care of the MMIO power limits so you do not have to worry about them.



goopunch said:


> the new formatting of TPL


This is why I avoid making any drastic changes. The changes since TS 8.76 have been gradual. You should update more often so the changes are not so shocking.  
I think the new TPL window looks much better.

In the FIVR window set IccMax for both the core and the cache to the maximum value, 255.75.

Set the Turbo Time Limit to the default value which is 28 seconds.

Turn on the Log File option and go play a game for at least 15 minutes. When finished testing, exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. Attach a log to your next post so I can have a look for any problems.

The new version of ThrottleStop does not use the RwDrv.sys driver file and it does not use any of the WinRing0 related driver files. You can and should delete all of these files from your ThrottleStop folder.


----------



## goopunch (Sep 1, 2021)

Wow, you are the best!

Here's a log I compiled after just driving around GTA for a bit. I've done the changes you suggested. I got a RING EDP OTHER and CORE PL1 at some point during the process


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 1, 2021)

goopunch said:


> RING EDP OTHER and CORE PL1 at some point


A millisecond or two of throttling is enough to trigger some yellow boxes in Limit Reasons. This is common and nothing to worry about. When you see red boxes, that confirms that throttling is in progress. It is the red boxes that you want to avoid.

The log file looks good. No throttling problems. The CPU is running at the full 40 multiplier or better and it is usually under 80°C. The GPU appears to be running great with GPU temperatures at about 75°C. There are no issues that need to be solved.


----------



## AOne (Sep 1, 2021)

As you asked...


----------



## goopunch (Sep 8, 2021)

Hey, thanks for all the help. Really appreciate it. I'm really happy with what I got now thanks to you guys. I did one last pass on Cinebench R23 and noticed that PL1 was going off pretty constantly. I think I have a pretty great score for my setup (7800ish) but I was wondering if this is normal. I kind of assume it is since thats a pretty big test of the CPU. I've included the log below


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 8, 2021)

goopunch said:


> PL1


Your CPU temperatures are great. Try bumping PL1 up to 80W or 85W. I think you will need close to 85W so Cinebench can run at full speed.


----------



## goopunch (Sep 8, 2021)

nice. no PL1 limit at all and the score was 8160. thanks!


----------

